# CSM Cylinder and Ribber combo?



## lortsher (Jan 16, 2013)

What would be the best selection for a new CSM for cylinder and ribber? I already have 72 and 54 needle cylinders and a 36 needle ribber for my LeGare 400 and was considering obtaining a NZAK machine as well.
Thank you very much!


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there!
I suppose it would depend on what type of yarn you like to use for your socks (or whether you'd like to make childrens socks) If you like thinner yarns, go for the higher count cylinders and Jaquie has compound cylinders for those smaller sized or childrens socks! Let us know how you like you NZAK if you decide you should need one!
=)
Julie


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

DId you know you don't have to buy a whole new CSM. You can just buy different ribber tops for your machine. I have on order a 27 ribber for my machine and it will cost $135. The Legacy Farm is having them made. www.extremesockmachines.com Then NZAK is making different size cylinders and ribbers that would cost less than a new machine. Have you heard how people are liking the NZAK? I haven't heard anything about them as of late if people like them or not.



lortsher said:


> What would be the best selection for a new CSM for cylinder and ribber? I already have 72 and 54 needle cylinders and a 36 needle ribber for my LeGare 400 and was considering obtaining a NZAK machine as well.
> Thank you very much!


----------



## lortsher (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info about ribbers, I need to find out what size socks can be made on which size cylinders also. My old LeGar is bit worn out and the ribber isn't cooperating one bit as well.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

The 72 is for average socks to lg. TH 54 is for small feet. COnact Katy and ask her.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

What do you want to make? I have old machines. I have owned a NZAK, which I sold. The machine was fine. I think I am just and old machine person. I have 2 400s which I love. I keep the 54/27 (purchased from Legacy Farms) on one and 72/36 on the other. I have an 80/40 on the Auto Knitter and a 60/30 on the Gearhart. I do my large yarns on the 54 and 60 and sock weight on the other two. Right now I am looking for different cylinders for the Gearhart. The new ERL cylinders will fit it but need money. LOL


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info. QUestion. WHat is the ERL cylinder. Have you heard anything about the NZYK bronze cylinders that they are selling on eBay?



MadsWeb said:


> What do you want to make? I have old machines. I have owned a NZAK, which I sold. The machine was fine. I think I am just and old machine person. I have 2 400s which I love. I keep the 54/27 (purchased from Legacy Farms) on one and 72/36 on the other. I have an 80/40 on the Auto Knitter and a 60/30 on the Gearhart. I do my large yarns on the 54 and 60 and sock weight on the other two. Right now I am looking for different cylinders for the Gearhart. The new ERL cylinders will fit it but need money. LOL


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

The ERL is what they call the Erlbacher Gearhart machine. It is just a short way to say it. The brass cylinders are said to work good but I have never used one. I like the older ones if I can find them. The problem is finding them. If you get a brass let me know how you like it.


----------

